# Open Pit BBQ



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I read an article in a recent Houston Press mag about this almost lost art. Very interesting. They dig a trench and border it with cinder blocks. Custom welded grill trays are used to cook the meats over wood coals. Then they use an empty tray and lay on top to turn the meats over. Less wood smoke flavor and more of the natural meat flavor. Apparently, this is how BBQ first began way, way back when. Sure would like to taste some of that good stuff!


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Cook like that at the deer lease.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

travel the world, its very common elsewhere...


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Doesn't the salt lick cook that way?


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Google Santa Maria style BBQ. Sounds a lot like that.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

La Pampa Argentinian steak house in Brownsville and Mcallen cook this way. Good food and great atmosphere.

http://www.lapampasteakhouse.com/ Always a good time whenever we are in town.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

cover with old barn tin to be official

i used to cook on an old rock pit that was built above ground

you built a separate ground fire and shoveled coals in the end as needed, it was prob already 75 yrs old before i used it

it worked very well and always enjoyed the smell of it....lit or not


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Here it is above ground in Houston:
http://pizzitolas.com/


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Where I am from in Georgia where real barbecue (pork) is all over the place all B B Q joints cook over open pits. They use oak, hickory, and pecan wood and will move the meat around on the pit as needed to adjust the temp. Makes my mouth wated to think of a plate of sliced pork, cole slaw, and brunswick stew. I sometimes make the 10 1/2 drive for a long weekend, pig out while there and load the cooler with bbq'd pork and brunswick stew to bring back.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Quepos1 said:


> Georgia where real barbecue (pork) is all over the place


LOL!!! Awww..thats so cute!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> cover with old barn tin to be official
> 
> i used to cook on an old rock pit that was built above ground
> 
> ...


city park in Hondo has a pit like that... made from D'Hanis brick... probably at least 50' long. wanna say it has 5-10ft sections, each w/it's own door on the side.
we've done 1500lbs of clods on it for our church picnic many yrs ago and still didnt fill it all the way. 
labor intensive method of BBQ, as the meat and fire need regular attn, but well worth the effort. to me, it's the way to do real BBQ, not just throw meat in a pipe and forget for 10 hrs.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

yer post made me laff, Quepos1...
pigs is good, love pork BBQ, but they dont trump beef.
Texas+beef= bestest BBQ goodness world wide.


----------

